# theplantedtankFAQ.com



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I have done it again. Registered a new domain. Sort of a companion site to Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks

Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks is not yet active. But I will soon be adding content. It will be a straight FAQ. Working on the outline right now.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

For a second I thought it was The Planted Tank *** ... then I realized it was Faq.


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

same here heheheheeh


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing it come to fruition, Rex. Good Luck.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow yeah. I was about to pull out my censor button and was half expecting to see a disgruntled member creating a website in order to mock us!


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

lol i can't wait to see it once you are done


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

KyleT said:


> Wow yeah. I was about to pull out my censor button and was half expecting to see a disgruntled member creating a website in order to mock us!


:hihi:

And so do I. I thought it was '***'. But the title seems to convert 'q' to 'g'.:hihi:


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Perhaps you should all A) Get your eyes examined, B) Change your screen font, C) Clean your monitor


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

And get our head examined too?:icon_evil :flick: 
*Looks at a Snellen test*
'Groan...My eyes are just putting tricks on me. I have illusions.'
:icon_mrgr


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh man. I will never grasp CSS. I have the example CSS I want to use but can't seem to get it to work in Dreamweaver. I just want a simple menu area on the left with the body of the text on the right.

Oh my aching head.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Rex Grigg said:


> Perhaps you should all A) Get your eyes examined, B) Change your screen font, C) Clean your monitor


...or you could put FAQ in caps so there is no confusion. My eyes are 20/18 and the first thing I saw was a 'g', I am just glad my feeling that I couldn't be seeing it right was correct. 

CSS is a lot of fun when you get it working the way you want it. Good luck there.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Alright. I'm starting to get a handle on this CSS stuff.

The website is now active Welcome to The Planted Tank FAQ

More content being added all the time.

I'm taking suggestions for questions (and answers) just email to suggestions @ theplantedtankFAQ.com

Thanks.

Comments welcome.


----------



## pineapple (Jan 22, 2004)

I expect this work in progress to branch out into Christmas cake recipes, cigars for aficionados, guns and other rants... ;-)


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Nope. This is going to be a straight FAQ. If you have not already take a look. Been working on it off and on today.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> Perhaps you should all A) Get your eyes examined, B) Change your screen font, C) Clean your monitor


A) last week that was done I'm fine, B) 20inch dell screen the font is larger than most PC monitors, C) this screen is as clean as possible...

I thought I saw TPT ***.com as well.... 

Ohh Rex you probably did this on purpose!

-Andrew

15th visitor!:icon_smil


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks Good so far. Cant wait to see it complete.

MAHA


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Rex Grigg said:


> Perhaps you should all A) Get your eyes examined, B) Change your screen font, C) Clean your monitor


Or perhaps title the site a little bit better? hmm ... I wonder what?

The Planted Tank FAQ maybe?


----------



## Javaquatic (Nov 22, 2006)

Let me state that I read it as FAQ from the beginning.

This is probably because FAQ reminds me of kind people sharing their knowledge, and *** reminds me of what friends were called as they were being gaybashed into a coma or thrown out of the house at age 15. The kind and generous bunch here put in more of the first frame of mind.:icon_smil 

It looks like it's off to a great start, Rex! I can't wait to see it progress.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Javaquatic said:


> Let me state that I read it as FAQ from the beginning.
> 
> This is probably because FAQ reminds me of kind people sharing their knowledge, and *** reminds me of what friends were called as they were being gaybashed into a coma or thrown out of the house at age 15. The kind and generous bunch here put in more of the first frame of mind.:icon_smil
> 
> It looks like it's off to a great start, Rex! I can't wait to see it progress.


Great explanation!!!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Alright I edited the title. Should be better now.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

There you go Rex, good job!


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Well we can always count on Rex for a little bit of Controversy!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I need a couple of people to check out CO2 FAQ

Take a look at the first 5 entries and compare them to the rest and let me know what you think.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Rex Grigg said:


> Take a look at the first 5 entries and compare them to the rest and let me know what you think.


I like the setup with the question included. Makes it very clear what your referring to. Thanks for doing this Rex.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice. I also like the queston/answer format. Well done, Rex. I can see there will be a lot of referrals to that pages as there are to your other pages, Rex. Thanks for helping out us n00b's everywhere.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

The entire CO2 page is now switched over to the new format.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hot stuff.... Thanks for all the info and help Rex!


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

Forgot to mention, the link to your original site on the entrance page of the faq site is mis-coded. You get an error when you click the link.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't forget to throw a link to the site in your sig too Rex. 

(Following the updated rules, of course :hihi: )


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I will put a link in my sig when the site is complete.

fillipnoy85, Thanks for pointing that out. Now I need to figure out how to fix it. The html code is good. Something somewhere is screwing up the links. I just noticed that all the links are fouled up. If you hover over them the browser will show them as http://www.ThePlantedTankFAQ/_actual link._

I know that one of the html Gurus here will point out my very obvious glaring error.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

The only link to your page that doesn't work for me is this last one, because you left the '.com' off the end. The link to the CO2 page works even though you left the 'www.' off the begining.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

The link in the post is not supposed to be a link. The forum software turned it into one.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I guess all I wanted to say was the links that you previously posted in this thread are working for me. I also went to your page and the links I clicked there worked. Just trying to help.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok, three sections down. I would really appreciate some suggestions for the FAQ. Sections and questions. Just to to the site and hit the "Submit Question" button on the menu.

Doing a ground up rework of Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks and writing this site has me running in circles. Dreamweaver is NOT a true WYSIWYG html editor.


----------

